# INPUT Insulin Pump & CGM Exhibition



## LesleyJ (Jun 19, 2012)

INPUT will be hosting another exhibition, this time in Nottingham on 14th July 2012.

Open from 1pm - 4:30pm
Venue: Hilton Nottingham Hotel, Milton Street, Nottingham NG1 3PZ
Free entry

Open to all people with diabetes and their family members or carers who want to learn about the principles and practical aspects of pump therapy over a cup of tea or coffee.

http://www.input.me.uk/input-insulin-pump-roadshow-2012/


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 19, 2012)

Good luck with This  Sounds good.


----------



## LesleyJ (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you, Hobie!


----------

